# Video Editing Software



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Hey guys,

I'm looking for a good program to edit some video to make some movies for spearfishing vids. Any suggestions?


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

iMovie.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Does it work for windows?


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Windows Live Movie Maker. Best I've used!


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

The easiest route is Windows movie maker. It has all basic editing features. It's a good starting point if you're new to it. I used it for about 6 months until i needed better/more features, so I moved up to Corel visual studio x3. I recently got a mac so I started using Final Cut Pro which is the best I've used. Send me a pm if you want corel Visual Studio x3 if you're interested. It's a bit better than movie maker in terms of features and is still relatively easy to use.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

PM Sent


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

videopad works great for me.


----------

